# Pack Ibex?



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Do ya Think this pack ibex would turn heads?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've often wondered if goats and Ibex could crossbreed and what a breed it would be!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Rex said:


> I've often wondered if goats and Ibex could crossbreed and what a breed it would be!


Guess you could try it. 
Artificial insemination.
If your bucks do not like her looks.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

The YO Ranch in Kerrville, Tx I believe was the first to try it. They got an ibex and penned him with spanish nannies. It is hard to find an exotic animal ranch/hunting operation the does not have some of these ibex cross goats. The problem with the ibex is they easily jump the 8 foot "game proof fences".
There are many free ranging ibex in the Tx hill country today. There are also lots of wild spanish goats that escaped, and the only way to catch them is either with a chopper, or traps. 
I also know of a few breeders that have small herds of pure ibex in 12foot pens, there is a panel across the corners. The corner is where they jump, bouncing from side to side. 
I posted to pic thinking the ibex cross wethers would make a great packer. I wouldn't imaging many have been banded due to the money they draw for hunting stock when their horns get big.
$1500 is a ball park figure. Most ranches call them Tx Ibex, or YO Ibex. My buddy runs a free range hunting operation and have the wild ibex show up with his boer nannies every year, they also show up with the angora girls. He carries a dart gun with him hoping to get close enough to the ibex.


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

I have read up somewhere that they would come to the domestic herds and cross bred with them. I will have to find that book again and post it.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

My buddy that does the free range exotic hunts also runs his and his uncles goats on several ranches.
His uncle had some babies born out of the spanish nannies the looked very much like the bezor ibex a hunter shot at the ranch. He bought the doelings from his uncle. He then put them in a pen with a breeder's bezor ibex buck. Right now he has 4 doelings that are 3/4 ibex, 7 months old. In the mean time the ibex breeder sold out. He got $5300 for the buck to another breeder (tame ibex are hard to find). My buddy is trying to find an affordable option to breed the doelings to a full blooded buck.
Once he has a breeder buck, I will be able to get a doe bred from him. 
Hopefully we can just throw the whole elk on him and head to the truck.
All joking aside, the rugged Texas hill country is full of exotic ranches. They started in the 1960's. Every time it rains the fences get washed out, and animals escape. The animals naturally head toward the river and populate, and migrate up and down the rivers. There are many counties that have more free range exotics than native whitetail. On my buddies place they have either darted, or shot some kind of ibex every year for a while now.
He may be able to dart another ibex to put with the nannies, but he will have to put a lid on the pen first. The buck would probably go crazy and not breed. 

I remember the first time I was told the ibex jump out of the 8 foot fences. A ranch forman was driving a fence line inspecting the fence. He was about 200 yards from the corner and could see something ontop on the 8 inch diameter, 8 1/2 foot tall corner post. At first he thought maybe a big hawk with its wings open. The closer he got the more puzzeling the object looked. At 40 yards the ibex spun around and jumped off the post and ran into the brush. Don't know where he came from or where he went, but I bet he found some spanish girls eventually.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought hanging around the Pack Goat Forum would be a good idea...

I read this thread with great interest, and happened to mention it to my goats. This was about two weeks ago.

I said something like, "Real goats know how to scale 12 foot fences. What's the matter with you guys?". I should know better than to talk to goats that way.

I got up a bit earlier than usual this morning and all the goats were out of the back pen and lying around my back yard all plumped up and lazy. I carefully examined the fence and could not find where they may have gotten out. I had previously repaired the fence where they had climbed over and made it lean in a bit so they couldn't do that.

I got to the gate on opened it, calling them. They usually need rounded up to go back in, but they came in single file and walked through the gate as though they knew the party was over. As I was leaving I greeted a neighbor and told him my goats had gotten out and eaten my peach tree, and rabbit pellets. I had offered them some baking soda, but they seemed content rather than ill. 

He then proceeded to tell me that he had been laughing at my goats for about two weeks. He said when I leave for work, they all just jump the fence and browse the front area until just before I get home. Then they all clear the fence to get back into the pen. He had been wondering how long they would get away with it before I noticed.

Now I had had suspicions that they had been sneaking out at night to go dancing and drinking. But I am going to have to be more careful about the information I relay to them off the forum.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Hey Bob,
Show your goats these pictures and maybe they will stay in the pen.

This is a nubian ibex that decided to come down out of the hills and have a few angora girl friends. The dart gun misfired but there was a hunter in camp that got a once in a million life times trophy in the Texas hill country. Free range nubian ibex..

The 2nd pic is a wild spanish X bezor ibex that showed up with the angora nannies last winter. He got to close to the truck putting feed out and got a tranquilizer dart in the butt. He was sold to a different outfitter.

There is a grim outcome for fence jumpers... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll print those out immediately ;-)

Cool looking animals.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

We were driving home from work today.
And I seen an Ibex. 
Yesterday I seen a Kiko.

I would not have known what they were except for
this list. 

We are carpet installers. so where ever the job is
is where we go. so I get to see alot of animals since
I am in the passenger seat.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I'll start saving some money if one of the breeders wants to try an Ibex cross. How much will we need to do the experiment? PM me if interested.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can call them an Ipax...


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> You can call them an Ipax...


Lol. I'd be careful not to call him 'Pig'... He might not like it. ;-)


----------

